# Scarborough First Timer -- Advice Please :)



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

A mate and I are considering heading out for a fish in the TI off Redcliffe at Scarborough for the first time at this location on Sunday. I'm hoping to target snapper if there still around as I'm still yet to catch anything over 30cm :?

The weather looks decent other then a forecast with a peak of 17 knot winds last time I looked. Can someone throw in there 2c on what to expect on Sunday in regards to water conditions and then any places to avoid / target. I know nothing about the area so if anyone has any maps indicating reefs and any locations to try, that would be awesome. I have a marine chart of the bay on my wall and it shows everything for this region for reference.

Also any recommended launch points that are close to the water and accommodate parking with a trailer ?

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Scarby beach - Pirate Park early Tony, or the Safety Day beach of Reef Point Esplanade/Jamieson Park.

There is a lot of reef/rubble down the entire peninsula. Take care with speed and keep a good eye on your sounder at all times. Decent fish have been caught everywhere.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Trev,

I scouted Pirate park once. Didn't see provision for parking with a trailer ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> Thanks Trev,
> 
> I scouted Pirate park once. Didn't see provision for parking with a trailer ?


Just arrive early Tony and take two spaces closest to the beach. Some re-construction work on ATM, so make it _VERY_ early.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Roger that. Boat ramp will be option 1 and pirate park option 2.

Now with winds up to 17 knots what can I expect ?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> Roger that. Boat ramp will be option 1 and pirate park option 2.
> 
> Now with winds up to 17 knots what can I expect ?
> 
> Thanks Guys.


Around 16.11 knots boat speed.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Chain a bike to a post at Scarborough head back down and launch from Margate, drift back up with the wind, wait with the kayaks while your mate rides the bike back down to margate to get trailer.......easy peasy.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting idea with the bike.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Why pedal when U can sail? :lol:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I have caught snapper there during ABT bream rounds.
Just target the reef edges. Start with the with the main reef that stretches right out from the Northen point. There are poles marking the general end of it and there are always other boats there. Go for twilight if possible and use polarised sunnies to spot the deepest reef ends as they taper off to the bottom. A rising to high tide will help too. There are many hidden bommies in between and around the area. The more you fish the Redcliff area the more you will find.

Lots of plastics slay Snapper but in that place I would throw a 5 inch Z Man Grubz in Motor Oil or Pink.

Launching on the front beach can get a little shore breaky on the wrong day but you can launch around the corner of the point to get away from a dreaded South Easter.

Good Luck

Cheers


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes Paulo sailing will be the intention 

Thanks for the info Scott, here's my conclusions of that info.










The reef you're talking about is the one showing on this chart at the northern tip?










Now in regards to snapper since we are yet to catch anything decent what is the go to technique? Do you guys just drift and cast let it sink give it a few twitches and try again. I have a drift chute now as well so should I use that to slow my drift. Or do you simply let it hang out that back and float around ?

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

If you launch from there, you'll have to factor in doing a large tack into Deception Bay to work your way around north point (its about 1km long). The map doesnt show that its all exposed at low tide and even at high its shallow.
If you can un hitch the trailer and lock and park next to your car, there is a car park at the end of Shield st that is an easy launch. Also Queens beach has plenty of places to launch from and if you park near the boat ramp, you wont have to unhitch the trailer.

Oh and you can catch Snapper at woody point/ Margate/Redcliffe to, dont know why everyone needs to fish the same spot.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah ok I might go back to launching from the old boat ramp then and work that section between Osbourne point and Reef point as suggested by nezevic. Thanks for the tips guys and we'll see what tomorrow produces. Hopefully the winds not to bad it's going to be getting up close to 20 knots by the look of it. Am I wasting my time at with the wind that high or is it fairly flat around Scarby ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> Yeah ok I might go back to launching from the old boat ramp then and work that section between Osbourne point and Reef point as suggested by nezevic. Thanks for the tips guys and we'll see what tomorrow produces. Hopefully the winds not to bad it's going to be getting up close to 20 knots by the look of it. Am I wasting my time at with the wind that high or is it fairly flat around Scarby ?


Tony you have a TI. At 20 knots simply reef sail to barely any. 2 - 4 metre HB out the back, and maybe a 5" paddletail on a 1.2 oz - 3/4 oz jighead. _*Keep your speed well down *__and_ an eye on the sounder, as there is a lot of reef not shown, even out a fair way. If you see reef coming up uncleat your rudder quickly. Maybe even partly withdraw the leeboard till you get an idea of the extent of the main reef areas.

Max depth anywhere is about 6.5 m. As someone said good fish have been caught everywhere, even away from any significant structure. Good luck mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Tony. Report?


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah great day on the water. Launched from the boat ramp, but not before driving all the way out there to realize I forgot the life jackets so we did the right thing and went home and got them. Unfortunately that pushed our 5:00am arrival back to 6:00am and missed the twilight zone but proceeded to troll HB's and cast plastics around from the ramp up to the beacon past reef point and back. I had next to no action but did get a bite on the HB but no hook set. My mate that was with me got a massive hit on his 3" grub that ended in a bent hook and teeth marks in the jig head, big head shakes so probably the snapper we were chasing but it spat the hook.

It was a hard days fishing again that has resulted in nothing to show for it, starting to think I'm cursed not to catch anything :\ I flicked the pink 3" z man pink curl tails and the 5" zman jerk bait in pink for no hits.

The water was like glass all morning till around 10am when it picked up to probably 15 knots by lunch time and we headed in when the white caps turned on and we had done about 6 hours on the water by then.

All solid advice from everyone in the forum and made for a comfortable day on the water 

On another note I also fitted a skipper seat to the front seat position in the TI and gave it's first go today and was rather pleased with the result. Certainly kept the bum out of the water and was nice and solid.

Tony.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Tony... don't despair with nil-results... I've had some amazing days out the front along the whole Redcliffe Peninsula, but sometimes donuts seem to be strung together for a while. This is the time to really look at your kit... sharpen hooks, double check knots, check leaders for scuffs, anything that can go wrong? chuck it out or replace.

Of course, rod runner checks and reel maintenance is taken for granted... if it hasn't been done... do it!

When everything is in order and still nothing... just keep on keepin' on... it will happen, and when it does, all the preparation will ensure good results.

Again, of course, bite-offs can and will occur... toothy critters just do that... wire could perhaps avert it, but lots of fishos prefer not to go down that path.

Right now, I'm going through a bad patch with a few donuts strewn together, and when getting snapper, just legal and the odd reasonable one... one bite-off (clean cut) the other day and an undersized tailor for 8hours hard fishing.

Keep on keepin' on... they will come to the party.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah thanks Jimbo, all the kit is in pretty good condition. Always re-rig new leader etc before every trip these days. Like you said gotta keep on keep'n on. One of these days I wont have to stop at the fish and chip shop on the way home 

Tony.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay tony, you need to take your brothers taser out there and force those fish to comply   .


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

grinner said:


> hay tony, you need to take your brothers taser out there and force those fish to comply   .


Pete !! Now that sounds like my kind of fishing !!! Glock, taser, and baton sounds like a far superior fishing kit


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> You have tobe at least be from the cretaceous period to do well there.


I'm reporting you for senior's abuse.

On second thoughts, I won't, cause I understand it's just jealousy eating you away....the seniors catch more fish than you! :lol: :lol:


----------

